# Clipping pics 2015



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is my two mares done. one gelding to go next week!

Amha mare





Bmhs mare (who always manages to stand with her bum to the judge/camera!!!! Lol)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 15, 2015)

Very Nice...love seeing clipped pics after the winter


----------



## atotton (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 21, 2015)

Thats the herd all naked now


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 23, 2015)

Ha they seem to be enjoying the breeze


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 29, 2015)

I would love to clip my 2 wooly girls but would not know where to begin........they both turn 3 this spring and I am sure they would be so scared of the clippers for starters! Maybe I could find a professional groomer like the ones that come to your house for your dogs!! lol My little dwarf looks like a Yak because she has a really long winter coat!!!!!


----------



## MiniNHF (Apr 8, 2015)

We should be clipping my two boys here really soon with a show at the end of the month. I cant wait to get their winter woolies off everything will fit so much better!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2015)

I started on my new one. I know here are some fungal issues under all that hair. Did clip his neck, so the tale tell fungal signs are there. No way can I finish him until this cool stormy weather passes. He hates his ears messed with, so that will be a big challenge. Glad he does not weigh 1500 pounds!

I do not believe in twitching, unless it is life or death, so we will just have to take our time. I should post a photo so those who think their yaks look bad will feel bettet!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes on the pics. Not only will it help ease the "when do I lose the yak and gain my horse" pains, it will be educational if you'd be so kind as to point out the tell tale signs of fungus.

Thankie...Julie P


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2015)

I didn't photograph the specific areas, but usually the fungal areas will show as small, dark spots. Cannot see them when the hair is long. Also, by the fetlocks you can have some scaly stuff. My horse does not have that, thank goodness.

It was only in the high 70's, but I just had to clip and see what was going on; used some human prescription hair shampoo on his mane and tail, then rubbed Lamasil after I clipped the areas. He is constantly rolling in the mud, and I believe it is because he itches. I used a creme rinse on his mane and forelock and boy! was he wild haired the next day. Between the giant mud balls hanging on him and the weird, partial clip job, he is a terrible sight, poor baby. It's hard to get the mud out of his mane; his hair is very fine.

I like to use Grandpa's Pine Tar shampoo, but my order had not arrived yet, so I used the human dandruff shampoo. I think the areas I clipped and treated look better already. The dark spots are already healing. This whole week is supposed to be be cool and wet. Very welcome to our droughty area! but I'm really impatient to get him comfortable. Times like this make me long for a heated wash system. Blanketing him after the bath is not a problem, but I'm not sure the tap water is too cold to bathe him.

I know there is a handsome boy under there and I will expose him!

I'm too embarrassed to post the photo. I'll wait till the before/after shots.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay, here is before and after of Ranger. He would not let me do his ears--one of those things we will be working on.

I will post a photo of the area that I believe to be fungal sign on the main forum.


----------

